# half moon wood step plans



## germaine (Apr 11, 2011)

No way can i find five sided (half moon, half circle) plans for an outdoor wood steps. Instructions for simple stairs but I need details to give my buddy who is offering to build them if I give him the plans/schematics/dimensions/ the how to paperwork...Can anyone help me? thanks


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Check libraries in home, hardware stores, they have some good DIY references for framing. Specifically, check deck books. While the steps are curved, the framing is usually just flat angles that support the steps. Not all that hard once you understand the basics.


----------



## foz1234 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've done what you are trying to do. I didn't have plans, but I can tell you what I did to make the risers. 


The first step was to make a jig by taking one sheet of 5/8" plywood and using a jig saw, cut two half moons 3/4" radius SMALLER than the largest step. My steps were 6" tall, so I laid one half moon on the floor, laid scrap 2x4s three high and laid the second half moon on top ..... screwing everything together with deck screws. From a side view, it looked like .....

============ 5/8" half moon plywood
----------------three stacked 2x4s (making a 4 1/2" spacer)
----------------
============ 5/8" half moon plywood


The second step was to take a sheet of 1/4" plywood and rip it lengthwise through a table saw, the width of your riser .... for me it was 5 1/4". Then using a radial-arm saw cut 1/8" grooves, 1/8" deep, every 1/2" apart, crosswise/perpendicular on every strip of 1/4" plywood. 


The third step was to wrap one 1/4" plywood strip (groove cut side in) around the jig.
Spread Elmer's interior/exterior wood glue (or another similar glue) on the outside of the first strip. 
Then wrap a second strip (groove cut side in) on top of the first strip, keeping the strips aligned.
Spread wood glue on the outside of the second strip. 
Then wrap a third strip (groove cut side in) on top of the second strip, keeping the strips aligned.
Clamp the glued up strips to the jig. I used a couple of large strap clamps. 
Let sit 24 hours and then remove clamps.


The fourth step was to unscrew the jig. Cut the two half moon pieces of plywood to a smaller radius equal to the next smaller step size minus a 3/4" radius. Then reassemble the jig and repeat steps two and three. 




The rest should be semi easy to assemble and finish.

Edit: It may help to put a sheet of parchment paper in between each layer of that makes up the risers.


----------

